# Rare fish/insect spawns higher at night?



## Katelyn (Nov 10, 2017)

This is probably purely coincidental, but I always catch more rare fish/bugs at night than I do during the day. Does anyone else experience this? Or is it purely coincidental?


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Nov 10, 2017)

I also experience this, it's the only time I've caught a football fish.


----------



## Katelyn (Nov 10, 2017)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> I also experience this, it's the only time I've caught a football fish.



Same here, as well as a Tuna. I just caught a Miyama Stag, Horned Dynastid and an Emperor butterfly in the same trip. There’s just no way that could be a coincidence lol


----------



## Chick (Nov 11, 2017)

Yep, it’s definitely more common at night, just like the rare bugs and fish in ACNL on the island spawning at night.
I caught a jewel beetle a few nights ago.


----------



## Bulbamander (Nov 13, 2017)

Caught three Black Bass in a row in the river during sunset. Perhaps it depends on the fish/bug what time is best to catch them?


----------

